# Aliuminium Alloy food safe?



## nosco (29/1/16)

A long time ago I bought a aluminium fan blade to use as a mash stirrer. Just because. After I bought it I realised it is *aluminium alloy*. Now that I have some other project out of the way Id like to have a crack at it.

The small amount of info I can find says that it would be food safe but does any one have any other info that might put my mind as ease? Or at least how could I clean it to remove any trace of lead etc. Is one alloy the same as another?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/1/16)

Considering that drink cans are aluminium alloy I would say the answer is yes, far safer than the beverage you are making.


----------



## Mardoo (29/1/16)

Totally non-expert opinion follows. There basically aren't pure aluminium pots, cans, fan blades, what have you. All consumer products are alloyed aluminium, unless you're a consumer in the aerospace industry. The alloys may differ from food utensils to non-food items, but I can't really tell you anything more than to say that might be true. For the amount of contact time you're looking at, and the pH values we are dealing with, I'd expect you need to worry about getting struck by a charging elephant more than something bad happening to you from using your aluminium alloy mash paddle. Just be sure to leave the oxide coat that will develop (if it's not anodized) rather than polishing it back to shiny each time. That way the mash will not be reacting with the bare alloy each time you use it.

Edit: According to a quote from Wikipedia, "The main alloying agents are copper, zinc, magnesium, manganese, and silicon (e.g., duralumin) and the levels of these other metals are in the range of a few percent by weight." This is referenced from Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry.


----------



## mr_wibble (29/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Considering that drink cans are aluminium alloy I would say the answer is yes, far safer than the beverage you are making.


Ah, but they're lined too.

Wikipedia - "Aluminum cans are coated internally to protect the aluminum from oxidizing."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/1/16)

In the old days they reckon it caused dementia, but I cant remember why I am here


----------



## Mardoo (29/1/16)

Due to the presence of abnormal levels of aluminium salts in the brains of people with Alzheimers there was a period where the finger of the general public was pointed at aluminium cookware and food containers. I'm satisfied with the medical evidence that it aluminium cookware is not responsible, and I tend to go read the original studies to examine methodology and results to see if I can accept the results of the study. In this case I do.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/1/16)

Well your right there Mr Wibble and what is it lined with BPA more toxic than the aluminium alloy, no more canned beer for me, that makes drinking beer out of an aluminium can a double whammy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/1/16)

Ironic that a coating designed to make the container safe was more toxic than the initial container


----------



## Mattrox (29/1/16)

Mardoo said:


> Due to the presence of abnormal levels of aluminium salts in the brains of people with Alzheimers there was a period where the finger of the general public was pointed at aluminium cookware and food containers. I'm satisfied with the medical evidence that it aluminium cookware is not responsible, and I tend to go read the original studies to examine methodology and results to see if I can accept the results of the study. In this case I do.


My recollection was that the researcher who did this used reagents which contained Aluminium. At the time it wasn't realised. But later the researcher came out to say the conclusions were invalid.


----------

